# Tracking the traces...



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I normally track my trace doses using Fe assuming that .1-.2 ppm Fe will result in adequate trace elements also being present. I've been thinking that Fe uptake and solubility is different than the other trace elements, I've separated my trace dosing method into two. Amano also does this as do many of you.

What trace element should I track in order to make sure they are in sufficient quantity? I use a LaMotte colorimeter so have access to boron, Mo, Mn, etc. test kits that could be used to track.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Manganese is one I am interested in. It is sort of like iron in that its reduced forms are soluble, but its oxidized forms precipitate out into insoluble oxidized compounds, unless chelated. Its deficiency symptoms can resemble iron deficiency. Since some aquatic plants live where there is very high iron availability and may have lost efficient iron uptake mechanisms (my hypothesis), they may have also lost efficient manganese uptake mechanisms.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

OK. So how much manganese should we have in the water?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That is a good question! I don't think that anyone knows. Probably plants that need higher levels of iron will also need higher levels of manganese. 

By the way, I think that Carlos's post on iron requirements in high light is a very significant post. I think his description of the symptoms of intermetidate levels of iron deficiency is right on the mark.


----------

